# Array als Rückgabewert



## David2456 (25. Nov 2015)

Hallo,
ich hätte eine Frage bezüglich meiner Aufgaben. Ein Teil der Aufgabe ist es Werte aus einer txt Datei einzulesen und in einem Array zu speicher. Soweit so gut. Nun will ich aber außerhalb der Methode, also in der main Methode das Array ausgeben lassen. Meine Frage kann ich ein Array als Rückgabewert definieren, wenn ja wie oder muss ich jeden Wert einer Variable zuweisen und die dann zurückgeben? Oder doch anderst?
Danke schonmal


----------



## Joose (25. Nov 2015)

Rückgabewert einer Methode einfach auf den richtigen Typ ändern


```
public int[] meine Methode() {
    // Code hier
}
```


----------



## javampir (25. Nov 2015)

```
public String[] getArray() {
    String[] ret = new String[5];
    for(int i = 0; i < 5; i++) {
        ret[i] = "String " + i;
    }
    return ret;
}
```

EDIT: zu langsam


----------

